
Scraping and indexing 1.2B emails for under $200 - jordiee
https://jordanpiepkow.com/scraping-and-indexing-1-2-billion-emails-for-under-200/
======
tdeck
Is nobody going to mention how this is a bad thing intended for sending spam?
Guess I'll have to be that person then.

------
ad404b8a372f2b9
Took me a while to understand they were scraping email addresses and not
actual emails.

------
hbcondo714
Wow, the author really calls out his competition! There are also parts 2 and 3
to this article that discusses using Rust and Postgres for their solution.

------
natmaka
Help rid the world of spam! Project Honey Pot is our friend.
[https://www.projecthoneypot.org/](https://www.projecthoneypot.org/)

------
thomas536
I must be missing something because 6.5 days * $21/day = $136.5

"""

The entire process now took 6.5 days and cost $21/day. Our total cost all said
and done was $115!

"""

------
slowhand09
Nice writeup.

